# nag nag nag



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

got a message on the display today. "Automatically washing windshield, camera obscured by dirt" - and then it proceeded to wash the windshield.

I know it's been a while since I washed the car, but I think it's been talking to my wife. creepy.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

That is the first I’ve seen that. I wish instead of a safety score they would calculate and display a camera quality score since it is vision only, kind of seems important. I just wish they would remove the nags for auto pilot and self driving, or at least extend the time, or tell us that nags are here forever


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> got a message on the display today. "Automatically washing windshield, camera obscured by dirt" - and then it proceeded to wash the windshield.


That's an FSD Beta-specific behavior, I believe.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Speaking of the front cameras under the windshield, over the years, there is a light haze developed for that glass area in front of the cameras. I would have to disassemble the shroud covering that area to clean that glass. I haven't looked at the service manual to see how easy or difficult it is to remove the shroud, if even removable (unless they glued it) Anyone done this maintenance?


----------

